# Dads 1919 harley davidson



## C M Gerlach (Dec 20, 2019)

I inherited this beauty mostly complete and somewhat original. Too cool to leave it all ugly. Its slowly coming together.
As started.




Surgical paint removal........found enough original to make it worthwhile. 












It's looking way better.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2019)

Sort of lucked into some wood clinchers with a model a hub off ebay....







I planned to paint them, but they were sort of in great shape when I stripped off the nasty housepaint.







Think I'll leave them bare wood for now. Hubs are painted, but it works for this bike. Replaced a bunch of spokes and got em pretty true.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 23, 2019)

Mounted the tires.....man they look and fit great.


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 23, 2019)

Well done - I applaud you for saving what's paint is left!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks,
I get so much help and insight from the experts here.....thanks to the Davis thread guys.......and others of course.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice! Cleaning up great!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2019)

Outstanding, resurrection so far.
Aren’t those tires a Godsend?
It’s soooo nice to be able to build these antique bicycles up to ride, and still be able to roll with period correct antique rims.
Nice work!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah.......
The tires......
What a great deal.
@cyclingday and others helped me find them.
Hope they ride as good as they look.
Oh..............you are cyclingday......
Hey....thanks man.
I've been using yours for reference.
Cool.


----------



## stoney (Dec 23, 2019)

Great looking cleanup so far. Even if there is only 30% of OG paint left, leave it as is. Congrats.


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great so far!  Uncovering, (recovering?) original paint must have required much patience.  Well worth the effort indeed. Stay patient, and keep doing what your doing!  Awesome reward will be your Dads H-D, fully saved!! Right On, cant get much better than that!! Walter


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks.....
Merry christmas.......
More to follow.
Chris.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2019)

Looks great. Nice work on saving the original paint. Keep the pictures coming please and thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Outstanding, resurrection so far.
> Aren’t those tires a Godsend?
> It’s soooo nice to be able to build these antique bicycles up to ride, and still be able to roll with period correct antique rims.
> Nice work!




What tires are they?


----------



## SKPC (Dec 24, 2019)

Being a big fan of the simple early motobikes, I must say you are a lucky dog!  Doing it justice as you are will bring you a very Merry Christmas!
Looking forward to your completed work.skpc


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2019)

Rubena 28x1-1/2”
They are made in the Czech Republic, and sold through European distributors.
I have found them on eBay.
They come in, Black/White/Red


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 24, 2019)

Classic-cycle.de


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 16, 2020)

Any New Year's progress?  This thread is captivating!


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2020)

WOW,nice project !


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 16, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Any New Year's progress?  This thread is captivating!







Glad you asked....I've been meaning to post some pics.



The fenders were paper thin, so I sacrificed a donor to stiffen them up.



The rest came apart well. I have the bearings cleaned and greased and it's all coming along.........trying to patina match a few parts and keep the look a little crusty, but rideable. Not going to clean it up too much. Looking way better to me.







Still looking for some parts.........a Davis stand.........ideal pedals........etc.........had to make some grips.......couldn't find them.



Thanks to all who have helped with parts and insight.......couldn't  do this without the cabe. By far the most fun project I have worked on.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 16, 2020)

Keep up the good work - all the imperfections fade away once assembled. It will be a great example of a survivor.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 17, 2020)

What a transformation! Great work!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 13, 2020)

Still a little cold to ride.....but.....spring is coming.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great, very nice bringback!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 13, 2020)

In Paris , they would say........................Le Magnifique !!!        Nice Job !!     VERY Respectable !!!      Me Likey !!


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 13, 2020)

so, on your tires, are they 622 or 635?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks,
I'll get some better pics up when the sun returns.
Still waiting on a few parts.
Chris.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 13, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> so, on your tires, are they 622 or 635?



Sent you a PM regarding tires.


----------



## Miq (Feb 13, 2020)

The frame and what's left of the paint look great.  Very cool ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2020)

Very nice!
Be sure and post some more pictures when the snow melts.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2020)

Great bike!!
ooh, you have one of those "Spooky" basement entrances...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 14, 2020)

very cool.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 14, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Great bike!!
> ooh, you have one of those "Spooky" basement entrances...



Spooky, but handy.......roll the junk up and down.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 14, 2020)

Fantastic! Curious about Piercer's question too. I was thinking those might be ISO 642 tires, if so I want to order a set.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 14, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Fantastic! Curious about Piercer's question too. I was thinking those might be ISO 642 tires, if so I want to order a set.



The tires are 28×1 1/2 from classic-cycle.de...... they do not have the ISO listed on these particular tires. The prices are reasonable and they have have many abstract sizes......buy a bunch till you get some to fit. Put a little heat at them, they'll go on.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 14, 2020)

A gentleman asked about the pedals, so I did a fake it till you can find it.



Real nice quality reproductions from rideable replicas, very good price. I just cut 1/2 threads, beat up the blocks, and painted the crusty look.

Still looking for crusty ideal 3 3/4.....probably me and everyone else.

Chris.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 14, 2020)

Ridable replicas! Greg's shop is just a few blocks from my house. He's a good guy who has helped me many times with old bike questions.

From this Ebay ad it looks like the Ruben tires are British size 28x11/2  (iso 635) not pre war US 28 inch (iso 642). They look great on those rims.


----------

